# NGD: KxK 8 Scale! Absolutely killer!



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally...






























































Sup Err'body. *lookadat form, man*

I'll keep this short since I'm headed out for my bday soon, but I got the guitar about two weeks ago, and every time I picked it up to go take pics I ended up playing it . So sorry it took so long, but better late than never. First, specs:

-KxK 8 Scale, 28"-25.5" Fan
-Curly Redwood top, slight blackburst edges, matching headstock
-Lightweight Mahogany neck-through and body 
-Ebony board, 24 SS6100 frets
-KxK-wound ceramic bridge/alnico neck pickups, to match BKP Black Dog eq curve
-Volume pot, push-pull tone for coil tap
-Offset abalone dots and matching headstock logo

I was a bit worried that an all mahogany guitar would sound somewhat nasal, but I don't much care for full maple neck-throughs because they tend to be a bit brittle (the only gripe I had with my Rico 8), and Rob's mahog specimens were reportedly something unique in weight and tone, so I decided to try it out. Totally glad I did! I ordered the BKP Black Dog-type pickup based on Zim's recommendations for mahogany guitars, and I can tell you that the sound this guitar puts out is something else. It's warm and rounded in the top end, huge and clear in the low, and never harsh. I lowered and raised the pups till I hit this tone, they're pretty low now but if I raise them I get a bit more "hair". I typically like a little more overtone in my sound, but the fundamental notes are clean as a whistle in just about any patch I throw at it so I cant complain. The coil tapped sound is awesome too, and never gets too jangly since the guitar is naturally so warm and tame. 

I weighed myself with and without the guitar 3 times on a digital scale, and the verdict is that it weighs in at 5 1/2 pounds with the strap. That makes no sense to me, and I'm still surprised by the weight ever time I pick it up. Sounds like BS, but true story 

The fretwork is perfection top to bottom, and after the setup settled over a few days, intonation and action are top notch. I have it set up at about 2.5 mm on the bass side (I like it a liiiitle higher for cleanliness sake), and right at 1 mm on the high end, maybe slightly higher. No fretting out when I bend because of that sweet sweet compound radius!

Lastly, I didn't even order this, but Rob made the pickup bobbins and truss cover out of the same ebony as the fretboard. God Tier craftsmanship right there 

Hope you enjoy the eye candy, if there are any requests or questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Watty (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Svava (Jan 26, 2014)

Congraturbations.

'tis glorious.

Request: vid showcasing some different tones? Perhapsmaybe?
N' Happy [email protected]


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2014)

Noice!


----------



## xzyryabx (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's a vid I did pretty much immediately after doing a prelim setup on it. The setup hadn't settled yet so there's a little buzz, but it's a start. I have a few more vids that I havn't uploaded yet, I'll get on it a bit later.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 26, 2014)

such a beautiful guitar. congrats


----------



## darren (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 26, 2014)

KxKs don't usually do it for me but this one is perfect. Congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2014)

I so should have bought your spot  That said glad you're digging it


----------



## fabeau (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats mate, HNGD! Another immense kxk


----------



## wigger (Jan 26, 2014)

Amazing guitar, she's beautiful! HNGD! Also, the fan is perfect


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 26, 2014)

F*cking phenominal stuff dude! And you were going to sell your slot 

Naw, shit happens. I'm glad it came out so nice for you. Sounds so tight and heavy, and clear. I think the slight burst edges on the top was a perfect idea; it really sets off the color and quilt in the redwood. It's perfect looking 8 to me. Bravo!


----------



## larry (Jan 26, 2014)

trade ya my triaxis/2:90 rig for it. no shipping, i'll drive it over.... wait, wait. I didn't mean that, I'm sorry. knee-jerk reaction to how ridiculously beautiful it is. looks better in person than on your original spec sheet. got me wanting to do crazy shit...

congrats!! 

edit: reality*; looks better in reality than on your original spec sheet. fvck man, I need a drink.


----------



## larry (Jan 26, 2014)

oh, happy birthday btw..


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 26, 2014)

And HNGD! That's ridiculously amazing looking. Very nice choice on the redwood as well, it looks great.


----------



## asher (Jan 26, 2014)

Oooooooooohhhh that's one of the best KXKs I've ever seen. And that says something!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 26, 2014)

Killer!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks absolutely gorgeous. Congrats man!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! That's a beauty!! Congrats, man!!


----------



## Aris_T (Jan 26, 2014)

Perfect! 

HNGD!


----------



## Socal6 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow that redwood top is amazing! HNGD!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, for the props and the cakeday wishes!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 26, 2014)

Dude. That's all.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 27, 2014)

Love the top!! Congrats


----------



## decreebass (Jan 27, 2014)

That is a beautiful axe! Not too many redwood guitars: here's a popular one over at the CarvinBBS: Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NGD Trick Or Treat???

Cheers!


----------



## Toxin (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow wow
The most beautiful 8s here


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## skeels (Jan 27, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice man! Congrats and hngd


----------



## vansinn (Jan 27, 2014)

Now, that's a very very sexy guitar! Absolutely nothing I could dislike.
Love the volume placement, as I do a lot of pinky-operated volume swells.

The pup switch placement might seems to not allow flicking pups fast - got a comment?
A couple of saddles seems to be adjusted almost to the max, or is it just the photo angle?
E tuning? your low string looks like a std 074, right? And which tuners? (fail to rec them).


----------



## shupe13 (Jan 27, 2014)

I love the looks of a KxK. Generally brutal! But that is one of the sexyist guitars I've seen period!

Congrats!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 27, 2014)

One of the best kxk's I have seen. Congrats bro!


----------



## drezdin (Jan 27, 2014)

freakin awesome


----------



## codyblast (Jan 27, 2014)

This guitar looks absolutely beautiful man, congrats! 

One question though, whats that crack looking line on the fret dot side of the neck around the 17th fret?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 28, 2014)

GODDAMMITTT!!!
HNGD!!!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Jan 28, 2014)

She's a beauty dude. I love how inline everything looks. The design of it flows wonderfully. Must be a proud papa.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, almost every KxK guitar is giving me an instaboner. This is one of them for sure. I have recently played on that belongs to a friend and if I didn't already expect that to happen, but I really wanted one ever since. One day...

Happy NGD!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats just ....ing gorgoues HNGD man!


----------



## kaaka (Jan 29, 2014)

One of the best 8's I have ever seen.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats, HNGD well worth the wait!!!


----------



## NickVicious24 (Jan 29, 2014)

VERY beautifull guitar man, cheers


----------



## Fringe (Jan 29, 2014)

Absolutely stunning guitar! Hope you'll enjoy it for a long time


----------



## crg123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice! She's beautiful Chris. What kind of bridge is that? It looks really cool. Does Rob machine them himself?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 29, 2014)

codyblast said:


> This guitar looks absolutely beautiful man, congrats!
> 
> One question though, whats that crack looking line on the fret dot side of the neck around the 17th fret?



Thanks man! That's where the clear coat on the top meets the satin finish on the neck, no thing major.



crg123 said:


> Nice! She's beautiful Chris. What kind of bridge is that? It looks really cool. Does Rob machine them himself?



Rob machines the baseplate for the bridges himself, I'm thinking the saddles are Stringsaver. It was asked earlier why the saddles appear to be maxed, and the answer is yes I took em way down because the fret job allows it, but they don't bother me a bit. My first real strat had similar saddles done the same way so it's a none issue to me. 

Thanks everyone for the props! Hope I catch a break and can keep her!


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 29, 2014)

You win. We can close the forum. 

Unbelievable. I can't figure out for the life of me why KxK aren't more popular when he fashions wonders like these!


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## TimSE (Feb 25, 2014)

Holy ....

I dont care if this is a bump I've not seen this until now. Thats ....ing amazing!

EDIT: Wow no shits or ....s or ....s now?

EDIT2: Oh no we can have shits


----------



## House74 (Feb 25, 2014)

DAT TOOOOOOP


----------



## EFooteSCH (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow man, that top looks beautiful. The colour and hardware make it look classy as eff. HNGD!


----------



## RevelGTR (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice! What tuning are you keeping it in?


----------



## electriceye (Feb 26, 2014)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned that major crack on the side of the fretboard? OP, what's the deal with that????


----------



## thrsher (Feb 26, 2014)

electriceye said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned that major crack on the side of the fretboard? OP, what's the deal with that????



its not a crack, its where the clear coats ends at the neck, since the neck is oiled


----------



## jjcor (Feb 26, 2014)

electriceye said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned that major crack on the side of the fretboard? OP, what's the deal with that????



^^^Ninja'd


----------



## Emil357 (Feb 26, 2014)

Darn what a killer guitar! HNGD dude!


----------



## electriceye (Feb 27, 2014)

thrsher said:


> its not a crack, its where the clear coats ends at the neck, since the neck is oiled



Weird. Never seen that. Doesn't make sense to me, as you wouldn't have clear coat over only part of the neck binding. 

Either way, no biggie. Sweet axe. Curious how these fanned guitars are even played!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 28, 2014)

WSchaferJR said:


> Nice! What tuning are you keeping it in?



Drop E one half step down mostly, but the cool thing is the neck is so rigid I can tune up to standard and not have to adjust the truss rod at all. Rob knows what the hell he's doing. Thanks for all the props guys!


----------



## thrsher (Feb 28, 2014)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Today was a good day.



didnt have you use your AK


----------



## tastehbacon (Feb 28, 2014)

Unffffffffffffffff


----------



## jamiemassan (Mar 1, 2014)

*mod edit: please use the PM system for questions like this*


----------



## Techdeath (Mar 1, 2014)

Jesus thats gorgeous


----------



## Misfit (Mar 1, 2014)

Sick!!


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 2, 2014)

So horny


----------



## pittbul (Mar 6, 2014)

killer !!!


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 7, 2014)

this is one awesome piece of wood! HNGD!


----------



## Albek (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy NGD!!!


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 14, 2014)

HNGD!!


----------

